# three fishies and too much love to go around!



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

ugh. I'm not sure how to do this, but I guess I'll just start by talking about my boys and girl. I currently own 3 bettas: Gallifrey, Nero, and Red. I'd consider them all rescues, but Nero the most. All of them were in not great condition. 

Gallifrey was the only betta left alive in Petcetera when I went there, just after Christmas. tiny, barely half gallon tanks with dead or dying bettas. Even though I hadn't come for a betta, I couldn't just leave without saving him. Gallifrey was surprisingly energetic. He swam right up to me and flared at my finger...I guess that was when I fell in love. (if somebody could tell me how to post pictures that would be great)

Red was yet another impulse buy. This time, I was at Petsmart in February. It was actually my first time there, and I was only looking for food. Well, of course I had to stop by the betta section. Sure, some of the males were pretty flashy, but I looked through to the very back. In this filthy cup, I found a tiny little female. She was pretty pale, so I thought she was white. Her fins were a light, iridescent greeny- blue. yet again, I fell in love. I had to beg my parents this time, but in the end they said yes. well, I took her home and she colored right up! 

Now, Nero is a special boy. It's not that I love him more than the others- in fact, it took me a lot longer to really fall in love with him- but there's just that special something. Nestor's is a small, cramped shop that keeps there bettas in tiny cups of water that get changed maybe once a week. I was there to buy a third betta (he came a few days before I found Red). Sure, there were so pretty boys, but I wanted to find someone from the older shipment. again, right in the back, I found him. He was a pale, unhealthy purple, and he wasn't moving around much. Of course, me and my pitying heart just HAD to save him. Well, by the time I got home- a ten minute drive- Nero had already coloured up into some sort of slivery dark blue with red. 

I'll post pics as soon as I figure out how!


----------



## Baconator (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Confishius! (Love that username! lol)

I completely understand about impulse buys, and wanting something a little off the beaten track. That's one reason why I went with a tiny red female betta. Lots of people love male bettas for their impressive fins, so the female bettas get overlooked a lot. I wanted to be a little different and have really enjoyed her! I am really looking forward to following your journal, and hope you can find out how to post pics of them soon! haha

I recommend registering for photobucket. It's a free website where you can create an account and upload pics to it. Once you upload the pics, each pic will have a direct link that you can copy and paste. Simply copy the direct link on your photobucket page of the image you want to share here, and then click on the image icon when posting a comment on this site, and paste the direct link into the URL box that pops up on this site. This is what I do, it sounds complicated, but once you set up a photobucket account it will make perfect sense haha. Feel free to message me if you do so and still have questions and I'll try to help more. Hope this helps!

Look forward to updates! Good luck!


----------

